# Score!  Sandow & "Strangler" Lewis!



## lklawson (May 6, 2010)

I just managed to score a book on my wish list.


Wrestling - Part Two, by Sandow, Billy & Lewis, Ed "strangler" 

I've seen originals of this series going for hundreds of dollars.  More than I'm willing to pay for my republishing hobby.  But not this one.  I got it for a comparative song!

'Course, not I have to wait another 3 years to get Part One at a reasonable price.  

Expect to see this title shuffled into the repub list near the top of the file!

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## derobec (May 6, 2010)

lklawson said:


> I just managed to score a book on my wish list.
> 
> 
> Wrestling - Part Two, by Sandow, Billy & Lewis, Ed "strangler"
> ...


 
Hi, Well done -must be the week for bargains as I've just picked up an original copy of Jack Dempsey's 'championship fighting' for very little too.

Regards,
William


----------



## lklawson (May 13, 2010)

Well, it came in.  I'll try to post some quick pics soon.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## David43515 (May 14, 2010)

Can`t wait!


----------

